# Nib manufacurers



## skubasteeve (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey everyone, I had someone ask where the nibs are made for the kits we use.

I am no FP expert, are the nibs what would be considered good quality?


----------



## Curly (Oct 30, 2014)

Same place as the kits themselves. Taiwan or China. The "Iridium Point Germany" on them means only the tip came from there. The exception would be the US made Stainless Steel kits made by Lazerlinez which have nibs from Germany. The kit nibs can be good and can be tuned to write better but are frowned upon by pen collectors. The good news is that for many kits you can replace them with a German made nib fairly easily for the discerning  customer.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 30, 2014)

Contrary to what ANY re-seller will tell you, the IPG kit nibs contain no Iridium and have never been anywhere near Germany.....


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 30, 2014)

Guys here is a link by Brian Grey that explains IPG. Brian dose a great job of explaining and shows his method of tuning.
Edison Pen Co – IPGNibs2


----------

